# Just in time...rescued by a cat lover



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Kitten rescued from Highway 427 after being thrown from a vehicle | Toronto Star


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is a Miracle!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I am glad someone saved him. Some people should never be allowed to have an animal. 

Unfortunately It is NOT the first time I have heard of animals tossed out of a moving car.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This truly is a miracle this baby was saved. What kind of vicious monster tosses a kitten from a moving vehicle? I hope there is a deep place in &ell for someone that does these things.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Marcia said:


> This truly is a miracle this baby was saved. What kind of vicious monster tosses a kitten from a moving vehicle? I hope there is a deep place in &ell for someone that does these things.


Ditto this!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Marcia said:


> What kind of vicious monster tosses a kitten from a moving vehicle?


I have no doubt that these same people are badly behaved towards humans as well.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Do onto others as you have them do onto you. That person needs to get tossed!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think that if people could get caught and heavily fined or even jail time, and then the newspapers published that, maybe it would discourage people.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> i think that if people could get caught and heavily fined or even jail time, and then the newspapers published that, maybe it would discourage people.


with their picture!!!!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, poor baby! So glad he is safe now and with a home waiting for him!


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I haven't been on here in a long while (been SO busy with college!!) but I'm glad I stopped by to read this. So sad, but a happy ending to what could have been a very sad story. 

I've heard too many stories like this one. My own Pumpkin was tossed at a Wendy's in the rain. ):


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

How awful. I just don't understand some people. That kitty is very lucky, he was thrown out of a car and ended up in a loving forever home.


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

Kitten flung from car on Highway 427 finds a home with rescuer | Toronto Star


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Look at that sweet kitty face. I am pretty scared of someone that would do such a thing and does not respect life. It is fitting that a nurse who tries to save lives has adopted the kitten.


----------

